# How To Fix Delaminating T&G Flooring



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

A number of years ago we had a slow unnoticed water leak from the refrigerator water line. Now, some of the T&G flooring is popping up. FWIW, this is a high traffic area right in front of the frig.

*My questions* relate to how do I best remedy this situation? Adhesive? Screw down the offending boards and fill counter sinks with putty? Both? What is best adhesive for this issue? Can the adhesive be injected? etc.

1/2" Tongue&Groove Flooring on pier and beam plywood sub-flooring. Not very sure I could get underneath the house in the right place to screw from below or how thick the sub-floor is either.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

That looks like typical prefinished engineered flooring which probably doesn't have enough of a veneer to allow sanding and refinishing - and the finish isn't something you can get just anywhere. 
i think that I would try to find enough to replace the damaged pieces.

Your big problem is going to be dealing with the plywood subfloor. It's probably pretty badly delaminated.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree with Sawkerf, that you will need to address the plywood sub-flooring first. As this looks like one of the floating floor systems. Unlike hardwood flooring that each piece is nailed down, the floating floor systems generally have adhesive applied to the tongue and groove edges to hold the flooring together and tacked at the finishing edges.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

The finish on the top of the affected pieces is still good. It is just that they are raising and catching on mops and shoes as you walk by. In other words, minor buckling. Since this is all connected by T&G and the pieces are in the middle of the floor, I don't know if/how I would "remove" any of the pieces without creating a larger problem. I am hoping I can "fix in place" without disturbing the rest of the floor.

Other than traditional wood glue, is there an alternative "glue" or adhesive that could be loaded into a syringe and squirted via pre-drilled counter-sunk holes, into the area between planks and sub-floor where I could then screw the planks down via those same holes and putty-fill in order to minimize the looks of the "fix"?


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Mike, check this out. This might be what your looking for.
http://www.hardwoodinstaller.com/hardwoodinstaller/repair-glue-down-floor.htm


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Greg,
That looks like the animal! Thanks!


----------

